# MacBook Network Issues



## hamish_hendo (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi, Ive got a MacBook. I have got the network working before then it decided to stop working. I have another Mac that connects to the Windows machines fine. My MacBook also connects to the other Mac fine, and it it "displays" the Windows machines but, when clicked it says it cannot find the alias is broken or something about cannot find the original. It is displaying the right things because if I turn the Windows machines of, the Alias disappears. The Virtual Machine on the MacBook can browse the network fine. So i suppose my problem is I cannot connect to Windows machines from my MacBook, although I can see them.  Please help me


----------

